# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  odchudzanie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Chciałbym się dowiedziec jaką diete musiałbym stosować aby schudnąć , mam 18 lat 171 cm wzrostu i 72 kg wagi , mam dwa treningi dziennie ponieważ gram w piłkę .

----------


## logga

Nie napisałeś niestety nic o swoim trybie szkoły/pracy, nawykach żywieniowych etc. Podstawowe zasady są jasne - owoce, warzywa, dużo wody, odstawić słodycze i przekąski, zrezygnować z fast foodów, tłuste mięso zamienić chudym, ograniczyć tłuszcze (ale nie rezygnować z nich w zupełności, bo tłuszcze są w diecie bardzo potrzebne - 2 łyżki oleju rzepakowego dziennie pokryje zapotrzebowanie na kwasy omega-3), jeść dużo nabiału, mało węglowodanów prostych... jak chcesz uzyskać konkretniejsze wskazówki podaj swój przykładowy jadłospis i napisz trochę więcej o trybie życia.

----------


## Waleria Poszliwska

Przede wszystkim więcej informacji jest potrzebne. Nie da się od tak ułożyć dobrej diety to nie takie proste jak się myśli. Dieta musi być dobrana indywidualnie pod Twój tryb życia i aktywność fizyczną.

----------


## Larisa25

Trzeba przejść na zdrową dietę, ograniczyć smażone, fast foody i słodycze. Ziemniaki zastąpić ryżem lub najlepiej kaszą, białe pieczywo razowym. I ćwiczenia. mogą być w domu. Skakanka, brzuszki, ciężarki. Ja brałam jeszcze Therm Line na lepsze spalanie tłuszczu. Ale najważniejsze ćwiczenia.

----------


## wypasiona

jedz duzo warzyw, jabłka tez sa fajne bo maja błonnik i regulują pracę jelit. Pij wodę mineralną lub przegotowana - zapycha organizm i nawilża skórę - polecam!
Sok pomidorowy lub wielowarzywne sa w porządku, unikaj slodkich napoi lub soków owocowych - sa bardzo kaloryczne.
Jedz ryby, najlepiej gotowane, odpuśc tłuste mięso, ogólnie mięso najlepiej jeśc tylko 2razy w tygodni i to takie samemu przygotowane np. piers z kurczaka gotowana lub na parze.
Ja też sobie stosuje zielona kawę slimgreen i ona ogólnie wspomaga to moje odchudzanie.

----------


## Larisa25

Fajnie mieć także motywację. Ja w czerwcu wychodzę za mąż, więc motywacja super. Kolejne brzuszki jakoś lżej idą. TL dodają energii, bo kawy nie piję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

teraz to zrób sobie dietę owocowo-warzywną. I rano grejpfrut jest super - reguluje poziom cukru we krwi i nie chce się tak jeść słodyczy. Zielona kawa slimgreen też działa, ale trzeba do niej podejść z cierpliwością, u mnie dopiero po tygodniu zaczęła pomagać.

----------


## rkrecona

mnie się udaje gubić kilogramy z minilinią, sprawdziła siostra, koleżanka... i wszystkie zadowolone...

----------


## gośka1608

a ja polecam Metodę Dr. Jacob's:
- zdrowa, specjalnie opracowana dieta
- regularny ruch
- świadomy relaks (odpoczynek , medytacja). 
Rekomendowana jest Dieta Okinawa, na Okinawie mieszka 15% światowej populacji ludzi, którzy przekroczyli 110 lat!

----------


## Gryps

A ja ostatnio czytałam, że Metabolic Balance jest jedną z najbardziej skutecznych metod odchudzania i przede wszystkim najbardziej bezpiecznych pod względem zdrowotnych. Jest to jedyna metoda przebadana przez naukowców i uznana za skuteczną. Czy ktoś próbował?

----------


## zolzaa

A może zrób sobie teraz dietę warzywno-owocową. Przy czym na początku może być ciężko, tym bardziej, ze jak trenujesz to potrzebujesz dużo kalorii. Możesz sobie ją zrobić na weekend. Mi też pomaga zielona kawa slimgreen trio, ona dodaje też energii, no i pośrednio motywacji. Fajnie by było gdybyś pisała sobie c jesz i pijesz, tak aby wychwycić błędy. Wbrew pozorom, można się zdziwić...  :Wink:  Uważaj na słodkie napoje - to bomby kaloryczne.

----------


## asiamach

Zwróć szczególną uwagę na godziny spożywania posiłków. Najważniejsza jest regularność!

----------


## Lillka

Ta zielona kawa jest bardzo porządku, bo ja najczęściej przy tabletkach miałam spadek energii, a przy niej się trzymam. Co do treningów, a co pijesz??? Napoje energetyzujące są bardzo kaloryczne, podobnie jak kolorowe - a wiem ze swojego doświadczenia, że to było moim problemem. Niby ćwiczyłam, mało jadłam a nie chudłam. Jak podliczyłam ile kalorii przyjmuję w słodkich napojach to się przestraszyłam. I jakbyś chciała tę zieloną kawę, tutaj jest w miarę ok cenowo.

----------


## zagoplanka

18 lat 171 cm wzrostu i 72  ? Absolutnie nie uważam że z Twoją waga jest coś nie tak, według mnie wszystko jest w porządku. Chyba jedyna rzeczą jaka mogę Ci doradzić to porozmawiaj o swoim problemie ze specjalistą dietetykiem a nawet lekarzem psychologiem.

----------


## znawca17

Odchudzanie to poważna sprawa, dlatego też trzeba to dobrze przemyśleć. Ja polecam dietę owocową-warzywną, z własnego i nie tylko własnego doświadczenia  :Smile:

----------


## Baśka1985

Ja przez wiele miesięcy miałam problem ze zrzuceniem zbędnego tłuszczyku. Próbowałam różnych diet, ćwiczeń, herbatek ziołowych na odchudzanie. Niestety nie osiągnęłam oczekiwanego efektu. Byłam załamana bo naprawdę bardzo chciałam się pozbyć odstającej opony. Koleżanka poleciła mi therm line fast. Nie wierzyłam już w działanie supertalentów ale postanowiłam spróbować. Po pierwszym miesiącu zauważyłam, że spodnie są luźniejsze. Waga pokazała 3,5 kg mniej! Jestem bardzo zadowolona bo naprawdę działa! Bez wysiłku i morderczych diet małymi kroczkami do celu !

----------


## Kamil00s

Po dietę to najlepiej do dietetyka się wybrać.Dodatkowo polecam Therm Line Man a na pewno będziesz zadowolony.

----------


## Antek82

Co do tej diety to przy tym Therm Line Man nie musisz stosować żadnej wystarczy,ze regularnie zażywasz ten suplement i regularnie ćwiczysz a efekty są równie zadowalające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Różne źródła polecały mi tabletki slimcea... same pozytywy.. zaryzykowałam ale nie obiecywałam sobie wiele. Muszę jednak przyznać, że byłam niedowiarkiem który powinien uwierzyć w pozytywne działanie. Odczuwałam po 2-3 dniach już pierwsze zmiany w przemianie materii. Głód zanikał wieczorami więc zaczełam ładnie chudnąć. Wynik zostawie dla siebie ale na prawdę to działa  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

absolutnie nie stosuj żadnych suplementów! kompletnie nie warto, tym bardziej, że one wcale takie naturalne nie są. wybierz właściwą dietę i bądź konsekwentny. najważniejsze, żebyś dostarczał do organizmu pełnowartościowe produkty, np. mięso od Kiszeczki zamiast podróbek z niepewnego źródła. może warto też zdecydować się na wizytę u dietetyka?

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam.
> Chciałbym się dowiedziec jaką diete musiałbym stosować aby schudnąć , mam 18 lat 171 cm wzrostu i 72 kg wagi , mam dwa treningi dziennie ponieważ gram w piłkę .


Oleje roślinne są rakotwórcze a owoce tuczą. Kuchnia staropolska jest zdrowa, ale bez chleba. Należy jeść jajka, masło, sery i warzywa...

----------


## aniss22

Sporo tu o dietach i niewiele o motywacji... poleci mi ktoś coś dobrego do poczytania, nie sieciowego... jakąś książkę dobra do zmotywowania się do wszelkich zmian nie tylko żywieniowych? Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## fijona.r

Polecam dietetyka a na samodzielne działania oczytanie się np. w blogosferze kulinarnej. Jest sporo zdrowych i smacznych pomysłów na obiad, którymi możesz zastąpić niezdrowe nawyki. Polecam m. in. Kcalmara, dlatego że mają też aplikację Kcalmar - dieta i przepisy z darmowymi jadłospisami  :Smile:

----------


## Kepnerka

Od niedawna również jestem stałą pacjantką Profemedu. Trafiłam na świetnego dietetyka i bardzo podoba mi się poziom obsługi. Teraz polecam moim znajomym to miejsce. Mam nadzieję, że jak zyskają wiecej pacjentow nie stracą na jakości.

----------


## malutka77

Ja zastosowałam dietę Sandruni, schudłam 10 kg. Zmieniłam swoje nawyki żywieniowe. Zaczęłam więcej się ruszać i efekty widoczne gołym okiem  :Smile:

----------

